# Fort Pickens Surf, 08-03-2010



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

All my sisters and I with a niece and one of my sister's grandkids arrived about 6am at the second parking lot on the Gulf side of Fort Pickens. Well we were wrong about the June grass, it was all over the place...seems like yesterday we must've checked it after the tide had been moving out for a while and had it piled up in the holes. Guess it was everywhere this morning cause the tide was coming in. So we caught bunches of seaweed, (anyone have a recipe for it?), Crazyfish, Catfish, one Ladyfish and Sandfleas. We did watch a fabulous show of a Shark skying several times while chasing something and we were in awe to see how fast he could swim, by watching his dorsal fin speeding along the top of the water, after his prey. My guess is it was a Blacktip/Spinner, but I didn't realize they could swim that fast! Other than that, there wasn't a lot to see...no schools of bait fish or Ladyfish. It was blistering hot, with a very slight breeze from the east, the Gulf was very calm and the water clear (mud-wise).


----------

